# Fraps Aufnahmen haken/stoppen



## atcon (29. April 2012)

Hi Leute, vielleicht kennt sich ja einer von euch mit Fraps aus. Wenn ich Aufnahmen starte laggt das jedes mal obwohl bei einem kumpel von mir, der schlechtere hardware hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Muss ich in Frpaps oder irgendwo was bestimmtes einstellen?
Gruß


----------



## Myst007 (29. April 2012)

Nimmst du auf der Gleichen Platte auf von der du auch Spielst? 
Oder auf einer anderen?


----------

